#kubuntu-se 2011-05-11
<x_link> Wohooo
<Flygisoft> hoppla
<x_link> =)
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-12
<x_link> Philip5: Hojt, vaken?
<Philip5> nu är jag hemma
<x_link> Kanon
<x_link> Philip5: Vill be dig om en jättestor tjänst. Hade du kunnat lägga in en lite nyare version av kTorrent i Hardy-repot/PPA:an?
<x_link> KTorrent: 2.2.5
<x_link> Har den, hade isf önskat en version senare
<Philip5> går inte utan att uppdatera kde
<x_link> Men jag körde ju nyare version av ktorrent tidigare via ditt repo?
<x_link> Ska bra till min vän och låna honom min USB.-sticka.
<x_link> Philip5: Så det går inte alls då?
<Philip5> x_link: se så vackert kde4 är och med det kan du köra senaste och allra bästa ktorrent: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/plasma.php
<x_link> Hehe
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-13
<dagon_> jag saknade dansen!
#kubuntu-se 2012-05-09
<nicklas__> kan man installera dropbox i kubuntu kde eller xubuntu xfce utan att få med nautilus o så, från pakethanteraren?
<nicklas__> finns de nån offtopic kanal för svenska kubuntu?
<swecarp> hej alla glada och itmannen 
<itmannen> :D Jo hej du
<swecarp> har frugan kommit över blomster chocken
<itmannen> swecarp:   jo lite smått börjar hon få medvetandet tillbaka
<swecarp> orkiden var riktigt snygg
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja väldigt stiligt. Nu är frågan hur länge jag ha den vid liv
<swecarp> vatna den väldigt lite  det funkar hos oss
<itmannen> Jo dom ska dränkas i vatten var 10 dag. Och specialgödsel 1 ggr/månad
<swecarp> ja det är ungefär så vigör
<itmannen> Det ska enligt di lärde funka
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag testar en dist som hetermad på min laptop och den funkar kanon
<itmannen> Mad ?
<swecarp> yes
<itmannen> Måste söka och se vad det är
<swecarp> ett bygge på 12,04 
<itmannen> Vad heter den mer än Mad ?
<itmannen> Laddade du hem den son en zip ?
<swecarp> länk http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<itmannen> Vad är det du tycker är så bra med den då ? Lättviktig +
<swecarp> itmannen,  min laptop med 128mb ram funkar fint
<swecarp> det är väldigt lätviktigt 
<itmannen> Ska testa den sen i Oracle Virtualbox
<swecarp> gör det du 
<itmannen> Frågan är hur jag ska orka hasa mig upp ut TV-fotöljen och gå in till kontoret :)
 * swecarp sparkar upp itmannen  ur foöljen
<itmannen> Aj som.....
<itmannen> Måste se klart trädgårdsonsdag först
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> Tack
<itmannen> Dags att lyfta på rumpan och byta plats ett tag
<swecarp> ansträng dig inte nu
<itmannen> Installationen har startat i min rätta dator.  PUST OCH STÖN
<itmannen> Ursäkta CapsLock
<swecarp> vad instalerar du nu då
<itmannen> Mad OS
<itmannen> I Oracle VB
<nicklas_> yo
<nicklas_> nån som kör senaste kubuntu här? och provat calligra? är det lika bra som libreoffice, har alla funktioner, inklusive fullt ms support? nya kubuntu kommer ju med calligra så...
<nicklas_> förresten, håller philip5 fortfarande på med sin repos?
#kubuntu-se 2012-05-11
<virtuald> hallå
<virtuald> om man inte har sudorättigheter för sin användare men har rootpasset så kan man inte köra software-sources-kde utan xhost +local:root
<virtuald> varken genom muon software sources eller su
<virtuald> software-properties-kde hette det
#kubuntu-se 2012-05-12
<swelapp> itmannen,  är  du närvarande 
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-06
<Philip5> gör pojkarna idag då?
<madmax_> jag har varit ute och fotat lite
<madmax_> gjorde lite testfilmning på f16 och f22 också
<madmax_> ska klippa det sen
<madmax_> Philip5: hur gör du sån där transparant text som du har i dina videos
<Philip5> skapar ett title clip tror jag det heter
<Philip5> är en footage typ
<Philip5> sitter i win7 nu och tränar på att använda wacombrädan i PS lite
<madmax_> :)
<Philip5> hittade du textgrejen?
<madmax_> näe, sitter med digikam nu
<madmax_> det crashar ovanligt mycket
<madmax_> när man applyar saker 
<madmax_> fick ett par bra bilder, filmen va inget att hänga i granen
<madmax_> ska posta det på tuben sen
<madmax_> behöver helt klart skaffa ett filter till i sommar
<Philip5> du skulle väl bygga ett filter från solglasen i ett par solglasögon??!! ;)
<madmax_> det blev inge bra
<Philip5> nä filteret är ju billigt och är man bara försiktig så det inte repas så funkar det ju godkänt i dagsljus för att filma
<Philip5> problemet för dig är väl att kunna beställa utan att ha betalkort
<Flygisoft> Vart köper man ND-filter?
<madmax_> Philip5: beställer nog från den där kaffefilter sidan
<madmax_> http://www.kaffebrus.com/grafilter-fader-nd-nd2-nd400-1147.html
<madmax_> där finns det ND filter
<Flygisoft> madmax_: Hur räknar dom med nd filtren egentligen, nd400 är som mörkast och nd2 är ljusast?
<madmax_> japp
<madmax_> tror det iaf
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> Flygisoft. vad ska du skaffa för nd-filter? finns olika för olika syften
<Philip5> och priser så klart
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vet inte riktigt än, mest kollat runt på lite olika saker, ser så nice ut när dom tar ut över vatten eller typ vattendrag och får den flytande effekten eller vad man ska kalla det
<Philip5> finns olika starka toningar och sedan finns det gradient nd-filter av olika slag som är mer till för att ta landskapsfoto eller liknande där man vill få mer detaljer i himmel och moln så de inte överexponerad jämfört med marken
<Philip5> nu hockey :)
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> madmax_, har du börjat fixa i kdenlive än då?
<Philip5> blir det några klipp?
<madmax_> justja
<madmax_> renderar nu
<madmax_> en test
<madmax_> synd att man inte kan filma med lite lägre fstop
<Philip5> jag kan ;)
<Philip5> så man kan men du kan inte ;P
<Philip5> madmax_, hittade du att lägga till text i kdenlive nu då?
<madmax_> näe, testade lite annat dock
<madmax_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9jrLTTM0-o
<Philip5> madmax_, vad tror du om det här objektivet då som har f0.95?! :D   http://www.voigtlaender.de/cms/voigtlaender/voigtlaender_cms.nsf/id/pa_f_095_42_5mm.html
<madmax_> säkert helt okej
<Philip5> har du gjort något särskilt med första och sista klippet i videon? det var översaturnerat
<madmax_> jo, jag har använt av lite effekter
<madmax_> på alla klipp
<madmax_> http://biltema.se/ProductImages/24/large/24-889_l.jpg
<madmax_> http://biltema.se/ProductImages/24/large/24-890_l.jpg
<madmax_> funderar på någon av dessa
<Philip5> vad ska du med de till?
<madmax_> typ en arm för lampa
<madmax_> så har jag förlängingsrör
<Philip5> aha, vad för lampa?
<madmax_> jag har hittat en 
<madmax_> http://www.bauhaus.se/aeg-bal18-lampa-18v.html
<madmax_> något sånt är jag sugen på
<madmax_> vesa plattan från den där konstruktionen ska ha någon förankring till den där
<Philip5> ser tung ut för ett sånt där fäste
<madmax_> det är för tv och skärmar ju
<Philip5> ska du ha den för videoljus? är nog för vek för det
<madmax_> tror du?
<madmax_> hittar ingen info om lampan
<madmax_> ah, de kanske inte va riktigt va ja sökte
<madmax_> trodde de skulle vara en riktig power lamp
<Philip5> har du kollat på lampor för video på kaffebrus?
<madmax_> jag tittade lite
<madmax_> vattentäta portabla lampor skulle vara något
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-07
<Flygisoft> fy fän
<madmax_> äre någe på tok?
<Flygisoft> Nerå
<Flygisoft> Sover Philip fortfarande? :P
<Flygisoft> madmax_: Vet du om man köper en fjärr och kör via bulp så behöver man inte hålla in knappen?
<Flygisoft> Utan trycker vid start och stop
<madmax_> jag vet faktiskt inte
<madmax_> jag kan typ ingenting om foto mer än det som kommer från 3d
<madmax_> undrar det jag, han har inte loggat in i dag på chatten.
<Philip5> hallå flash master och movie guru
<Philip5> eller är det flash guru och movie master??
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Om man kör nikons enklare fjärr och bulp, måste man då hålla in knappen? eller är det start och sen stopp?
<Philip5> deras ir-fjärr?
<Flygisoft> Ja den eller den med kabel
<Philip5> har faktiskt aldrig testat den och vet inte om/hur den funkar med bulb
<Philip5> med kabel blir det nog lika
<Flygisoft> bulb kanske det heter ja :D
<Philip5> har en wireless release och den funkar inte alls på bulb men gör det med kabel. den är inte nikons egna 
<Flygisoft> Mjo, såg en trådlös med, på den kunde man ju ställa in tider och mass trevligt
<Flygisoft> så var det start / stopp
<Philip5> antar det är start/stop då om det funkjar
<Flygisoft> Tror nästan dock att det är själva den trådlösa som kör "håller" in knappen åt en
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> ska du ta så långa slutartider?
<Flygisoft> Tänkte kör man utan direkt via kameran så måste man ju hålla in knappen, så funderar om deras remote fungerar på samma sätt
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Nja, kollar runt mest :P
<Flygisoft> Finns ju mycket roliga saker att  köpa om man vill :)
<Philip5> ja verkligen
<Philip5> vissa grejer dyrare än andra
<Philip5> jag har en phottix stratus II som kan vara båda en shutter release med kabel eller wireless och den kan även trådlöst utlösa en blixt om man sätter den så
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, ja det är ju inte dumt
<Philip5> såg du den?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo kollade lite på den
<Flygisoft> Hittade en med kabel nu som man kan låsa själva knappen i nedtryckt läge
<Philip5> men bulb funkar bara så med kabeln och den som fjäll men inte om du kör med den trådlösa tror jag
<Philip5> jo kabel är det nog enklare att göra så med. en wireless måste ju hålla en signal igång på ett annat sätt eller ha en simulerad sådan i enheterna
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Flygisoft> såg en trådlös som typ laddar in ett program för, så när man väl aktiverar den så spelar det ingen roll om den tappar kontakten
<Flygisoft> t.ex om man ställt den på x sekunder
<Flygisoft> Philip5: På lite dyrare kameror, kan man inte ställa precis hur länge man vill då?
<Philip5> 30 sek brukar vara max på alla kameror och sedan är det bulb och man behöver en annan enhet för att styra om man vill göra specialgrejer
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> finns ju triggers som utlöser kameran på ljud, ljus eller rörelse också
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Flygisoft> Vad använder man det till?
<Philip5> om man vill fota t ex djur i skogen eller om något kommer i bild snabbt och man inte själv hinner reagera
<Philip5> djur i skogen så lägger de ut mat och ställer kameran och går därifrån och när djur kommer fram så klickar kameran loss på skygga djur
<Philip5> fast nu var det ju någon som åkte på böter för det eftersom de såg det som otillåten kameraövervakning....
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kanske ska satsa på lasertriggers ;)
<Philip5> http://www.cognisys-inc.com/home_cogn.php
<Philip5> de gör en trigger som utlöser kameran när en insekt passerar exakt i fokus framför ett macroobjektiv så man alltid får rätt skärpa
<Philip5> även på småkryp
<Philip5> kan användas för annat också förstås
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ahh okej
<Flygisoft> kan du skicka länken igen, sitter vid en annan dator nu :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.cognisys-inc.com/home_cogn.php
<Philip5> så där. då har man byggt hela nya openwrt stable och ett gäng paket i urval för egen repo :)
<Flygisoft> Bilderna på vattendropparna såg ju helt störda ut :D
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<madmaxy> tajo!
<madmaxy> http://25.media.tumblr.com/9f9d4cdcfa26cd89daec63fa365ffba5/tumblr_mmfuaj2vdH1r5511to1_1280.png
<madmaxy> gjorde en annan burgare idag
<madmaxy> 3 90 g biffar typ
<madmaxy> i bagett
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kanske ska börja med vattendroppsfoto med din blixt ;)
<Philip5> madmaxy: rena bantarmaten
<madmaxy> ja, gjorde pommes till det också
<madmaxy> om inte kalorierna räkte
<Philip5> ja så du orkar sitta med blender sedan
<madmaxy> ja, precis
<madmaxy> gör referensbilder till blender
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha, lär vara svårt :P
<madmaxy> ska göra en complett snabbmatstutorial
<madmaxy> komplett
<madmaxy> thacjkhoshzeet
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det går men man får göra många försök för att lyckas med tajmingen
<Flygisoft> Jodu det kan jag tänka mig ;D
<Flygisoft> Kan göra ett försög senare :P
<Flygisoft> försök*
<Philip5> leker ni tysta leken ikväll? ni brukar ju chattra som nykära här om kvällarna
<madmaxy> haha
<madmaxy> fattar inte, är 10-20 MiB bra transfer rate från en usb hårddisk
<madmaxy> usb3 hårddisk
<madmaxy> 7200 rpm
<madmaxy> tror ja det är
<madmaxy> blir ingen förbättring i usb3 porten
<Flygisoft> Din interna disk som kanske suger?
<madmaxy> vet inte
<madmaxy> aja, det var stabilare hastighet på usb2 
<madmaxy> sjunker inte lika mycket
<Flygisoft> Timing cached reads: 11030 MB in 2.00 seconds = 5518.50 MB/sec
<Flygisoft> Timing buffered disk reads: 700 MB in 3.00 seconds = 232.96 MB/sec
<Flygisoft> Kom jag upp på en av mina servrar
<madmaxy> ska gå snabbare än så här
<madmaxy> ska installera windows ikväll
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Testade faktiskt vattendropps grejen, dock tror jag att jag ska testa med ett större glas eller en skål imorgon
<Flygisoft> men var då inte enkelt att lyckas ta kortet precis
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du blixten på sidan eller på kameran?
<Flygisoft> Körde med blixten på kameran
<Philip5> ska du fota vatten eller rök så blir det mycket bättre från sidan
<Flygisoft> Mjo, kan tänka mig
<Flygisoft> blir väl lite bättre effekt på det hela
<Flygisoft> Rök kan jag då verkligen tänka mig, blir väl bara som en vägg annars?
<Philip5> jo lite så
<Flygisoft> ne gonatt med er
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har det kommit mer info om flash triggern för nikon från yongnuo: http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=314
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-08
<madmaxy> med min tur så sket sig windows 8 bränningen, men kubuntu 13.04 klarade sig
<madmaxy> nice med blender 2.66.1 i kubuntu repo
<Philip5> madmaxy: kör du kubuntu 13.04 nu?
<Philip5> de har ju med nvidia cuda toolkit i repon så det går att bygga blender med stöd för gpu
<madmaxy> japp
<madmaxy> 13.04 blev det
<madmaxy> ska ladda ner och testa bränna om windows
<madmaxy> har inte installerat nvidia drivisarna
<Philip5> cuda toolkit tar ju annars 2 GB i utrymme bara det om man ska ha det på en PPA och mitt utrymme på launchpads server är 4 GB
<madmaxy> kan du inte ansöka om 10 extra gb?
<Philip5> jag har 2 GB extra redan. standard är 2 GB
<Philip5> men nu bygger jag senaste stable openwrt till min router som jag tänkte uppgradera
<Philip5> funderar på om jag kanske skulle köpa en ny modernare router men min funkar ju så jag vet inte
<Philip5> om man ska välja mellan ny router och nya fotoprylar så blir det ju svårare ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Trevligt, då kanske flash triggern är på gång snart
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ja det ser lovande ut
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag ska beställa ett dubbelset när den släpps
<Philip5> en transmitter och 3 recivers
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Philip5> ersätta mina pixel kings
<Flygisoft> Går det sätta grupper och sånt med dom där nu då?
<Flygisoft> tänkte du kanske håller på med sånt?
<Philip5> tror inte det går med dem bara utan man behöver någon kontrollerenhet att sätta uppe på triggern
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> tidigare rekommenderade de en su-800 men jag hoppas de kommer med en egen sådan snart
<Philip5> su-800 är inte så billig
<Philip5> pixel king kommer när som helst med en sådan kontroller men deras triggers funkar ju inte med ttl om man kör med yongnous blixtar :(
<Philip5> annars är pixel king najs
<Philip5> om man nu har kontroller till dem också
<Flygisoft> Mjo det suger ju lite
<Flygisoft> För yongnous stöder väl Nikons original plixtar med?
<Flygisoft> blixtar*
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> fast du kan ha grupper man de kan bara vara av eller på och är de på har alla samma blixtkompensation i ttl-läge
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Tänkte på zoom funktionen på blixten, den ändrar spridningen på ljuset va?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du kunnat impa på någon med ditt blixtfynd än då? någon som undrat vad det är för någon blixt?
<Flygisoft> Nja, inte undrade vad det var för blixt mer, jag vill också ha en sån :P
<Flygisoft> Så lite avis har ju någon blivit än iaf :)
<Philip5> så då kan du vara lite så där först med det häftigaste ;)
<Philip5> sa de att de ville ha en sådan när du berättade vad den kostade? ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha, ne dom frågade inte vad den kostade
<Philip5> de trodde säkert att det ändå var runt 3500 kr så bra som din blixt är... ;)
<Flygisoft> HAha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://www.flickr.com/photos/flybring/
<Flygisoft> där har du mitt försök
<Flygisoft> Inte direkt pro bilder haha :D
<Philip5> den sista blev bäst
<Philip5> men du har blixten på kameran eller?
<Flygisoft> Nopp, direkt från höger
<Flygisoft> dock popup blixten för trigga då
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> vad har du vattnet i? du borde ha något färgat papper eller så under eller bakom så det inte blir så brunt vatten
<Flygisoft> Körde popup på 1/32 tror jag
<Flygisoft> Haha, det du ser är bordet under
<Philip5> jo det ser lite ut som mälarvatten ;)
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Funderade sen, typ färgat vatten
<Philip5> går det också
<Philip5> det är lite kul att pyssla med sånt där. alltid lär man sig nått
<Flygisoft> Droppa med karamellfärg typ
<Philip5> samma sak att fota rök med den där typen av setup. också rätt kul
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så
<Flygisoft> Kör du typ... vad heter dom, som man gör rök med? :P
<Flygisoft> rökmaskin kanske dom heter
<Philip5> nje
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> men det vore kul att ha en
<Philip5> lekte någon gång med att tända lite tidningspapper i en skål och blåsa ut så det bara blev rök och fotaden så där som du satt upp det med vattnet
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
<Philip5> det är inte min bild men det är lätt att göra sådana här bilder då: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhoque/3481136327/
<Philip5> där har de inverterat bilden på rök sedan
<Flygisoft> Var häftigt faktiskt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: här har du en kille som visar hur man kan göra: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2d281_HoEQ
<Philip5> jag gjorde typ så men med tidningspapper istället för rökelse
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gillar hans hightech papper för att rikta ljuset :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Blir ju riktigt coola bilder
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Testade ta några fler bilder
<Flygisoft> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flybring/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu börjar det likna nått :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja blev lite bättre :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: undrar när madmaxy ska vakna till och impas av din fotokonst
<madmaxy> jaha, vad har vi här då?
<madmaxy> jaha, grabbarna röker på och leker med karamellfärg!
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> madmaxy: jo det är sånt Flygisoft gör när du är borta
<madmaxy> snart blir man väl en gammal gubbe som sitter och fotar rök på kvällarna
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: var du i ö-vik på den där starwars convention grejen?
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Jajemen
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: fotade du nå?
<Flygisoft> Nej
<Flygisoft> hade ingen bra kamera då :P
<madmaxy> samma här
<madmaxy> hoppas det blir igen nån gång
<Flygisoft> Jo det var nice faktiskt, otroligt att dom fick det till Övik
<madmaxy> jag fick lite bilder på flygplanet dom hade på swedbank arena
<madmaxy> ja bara sitter och väntar på att något ska hända som man kan åka och fota på
<madmaxy> imorgon är det marknad i selånger, hatt-tävlingar
<madmaxy> http://st.nu/medelpad/sundsvall/1.5859318-meteorit-foll-over-himmelen
<madmaxy> måste fixa ett bra zoom objektiv så man kan fota sånt 
<madmaxy> "Meteorer passerar över Sveriges himmel någon gång per år, men det är vanligtvis moln på himmelen som skymmer sikten."
<madmaxy> Sverige har en egen himmelsk himmel minsan!
<Philip5> madmaxy: nu blri jag besviken på dig. räknade ju med att du skulle varit där med kameran och tagit värsta bilderna
<madmaxy> jo, jag bor lite dåligt till dock
<madmaxy> söderut har jag en jävla fabrik som lyser upp den himmelska himlen med en eld skorsten
<madmaxy> sen norrut är det stan som lyser upp
<madmaxy> tror man ska bo där de där jävlarna bor, typ granlo och nacksta osv
<Philip5> bara ursäkter
<madmaxy> i sundsvall, om man vill se mer nice 
<madmaxy> jag får göra ett meterornedfall i blender
<Philip5> madmaxy: så den här mässan kommer aldrig upp till era trakter?! http://www.scifiworld.se
<madmaxy> haha, näe :)
<madmaxy> här uppe är det väl mest traktormässor
<Philip5> kanske någon skotermässa
<madmaxy> jo de är väl till hösten antar jag
<madmaxy> helikopter är ju nästan ett måste att skaffa
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Du som bor i Sundsvall, vad tycker du om bron dom bygger då?
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: jag tror det är bra
<madmaxy> blir nog snyggt och lugnare i stan med trafiken
<Flygisoft> Mjo troligen
<madmaxy> jag tror inte själva brobygget är problemet
<madmaxy> utan mer vägbygget
<Flygisoft> Men kanske tappar besökare? tänkte folk skiter i att stanna och drar bara vidare
<madmaxy> jo, fast fler kanske vill åka in till stan för att det blir lättare trafik 
<madmaxy> istället för att köa
<Flygisoft> Sant det
<Philip5> madmaxy: men nu åker de förbi dig och tutar eller?
<madmaxy> man vill inte lämna kön när man väl är i den
<madmaxy> Philip5: de tvingar ju folk att flytta som bor där nya vägen dras fram
<Flygisoft> Jag hoppas dom bygger tunneln som har pratat om här, dra skiten igenom berget och slipper man E4:an genom stan
<madmaxy> ingen bor där bron hamnar
<madmaxy> det blir iaf bättre för mig, ja slipper tung trafik när ja trampar till stan 
<madmaxy> vad är det för tunnel?
<madmaxy> tåg+
<madmaxy> visst bor du i ö-vik?
<madmaxy> när man läser i tidningen om ö-vik så är det alltid så lugnt
<madmaxy> 1 till fyllecell ibland då å då, någon stackare går vilse i skogen osv
<madmaxy> Philip5: vad anser du vara fresh och nytt i kubuntu 13 då?
<madmaxy> jag tycker det känns som samma gamla 
<Flygisoft> Jo jag bor i Övik
<Flygisoft> Tunnel för att flytta E4:an från mitt i stan och dra den genom berget så den kommer ut på norra sidan av stan
<Flygisoft> dock verkar det vara ett tag innan något sånt påbörjas
<Philip5> madmaxy: det är ju samma typ men uppdatade versioner av allt
<Philip5> nu är det hockey! sverige mot norge! :D
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: ni har haft starwars convention, nu är pengarna slut :)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<madmaxy> pay the costs to be the boss!
<Flygisoft> Var ju länge sedan det var :P
<madmaxy> jo, ett par år sedan är det iaf
<madmaxy> jag måste skaffa snabbare minneskort till kamerorna
<madmaxy> 7.5MiB/s
<madmaxy> galet segt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hockeyn slut?
<Philip5> nej det är ngra minuter kvar
<Philip5> uppdaterade min router under tiden :)
<Philip5> senaste openwrt in på den
<Philip5> madmaxy: kör du blender 2.67 än då?
<Philip5> madmaxy: "t Blender 2.67. New in this release is the Freestyle render engine for non-photorealistic rendering, which can generate 2D line drawings in various styles. "
<Philip5> är det nått för dig?
<Philip5> rendera lite mer i cartoon-stil
<madmaxy> Philip5: NÄE?
<madmaxy> Philip5: när kom det?
<madmaxy> måste jag ha helt klart
<madmaxy> cartoon-stilen lägger jag åt sidan ett tag, det är mer än cartoon shaders och lines som gör cartoon till vad det är 
<madmaxy> man måste röka på minst lika mycket som walt disney och george bush tillsammans för att förstå hur karaktärer ska röra sig i rörlig bild skapad av fantasin
<madmaxy> Philip5: vilka rendersettings kör du i kdenlive
<madmaxy> när du ska rendera dina 1080 till tuben
<Philip5> minns inte. någon renderprofile för det
<madmaxy> ah, körde något som blev bra
<madmaxy> ska inte posta på tuben iaf
<madmaxy> .m2t format
<madmaxy> vad det nu är
<Philip5> jag körde den som heter youtube 1280x720 under render profile: websites
<madmaxy> ska testa köra kubuntu nu ett tag och testa windows 8 via nån box
<Philip5> blir en mp4
<madmaxy> ah
<Philip5> nya blender släpptes igår
<madmaxy> drar in darktable i en ren kubuntu install nu
<madmaxy> ska ge det en ärlig chans utan ubuntu 
<Philip5> http://www.blender.org/development/release-logs/blender-267/
<Philip5> där har du det nya i blender. lite av varje. ny SSS-shader till cycles
<madmaxy> buce
<madmaxy> nice
<madmaxy> ska titta igenom dedär sen
<Philip5> oki
<madmaxy> darktable känns mycket stabilare nu
<madmaxy> kanske är 64 bitarna som gör det
<madmaxy> Philip5: http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/
<madmaxy> ta en titt på min nya blogish
<madmaxy> eller, den har blivit en mix nu, mellan lite godis, film och snax och 3d
<madmaxy> tänkte jag
<Flygisoft> Jadu
<Flygisoft> sova kanske
<madmaxy> på min netbook kunde jag ha virtuella maskiner igång flera samtidigt
<madmaxy> men på denna rycker det i de virtuella
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-09
<Philip5> madmaxy: nu packar jag blender 2.67 :)
<Philip5> ska trycka in lite mer features i den än den som kommer med ubuntu :)
<madmaxy> jag har den fast via mapp
<madmaxy> annars 2.66 installerat i menyn
<madmaxy> men 2.67 startar via klick på filer .blend
<madmaxy> Philip5: ska du inte ta och göra något projekt i blender då?
<madmaxy> du har ju grafikkort som är bra för animeringar
<madmaxy> rendering
<Philip5> det får vi se :)
<Philip5> wb x_link
<Philip5> madmaxy: hur stort är blender i mapp?
<Philip5> 200 mb eller nått?
<madmaxy> ska se efter
<madmaxy> 213
<Philip5> fett
<madmaxy> ah, ganska lite endå
<Philip5> lite som i att bill gates trodde att man aldrig kommer behöva mer än 640 kb minne ;P
<Philip5> madmaxy: blender i ubuntu har in stöd för open shader language va?
<Philip5> men det har din i mappen eller?
<madmaxy> renderar en bild nu
<madmaxy> vet ej
<Philip5> va? va? va? vet du inte du som är blenderguru?!?! :O
<madmaxy> näe, jag är nakna kokken
<Flygisoft> Händer här då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hockey
<Philip5> Flygisoft: skrämde du iväg madmaxy??
<Philip5> madmaxy: nu har jag paket av nya blender :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du lekt mer med din blixt idag då?
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-10
<Philip5> Flygisoft & madmaxy: händer idag då?
<madmaxy> jadu..
<Philip5> inte mycket alltså?
<Philip5> jag tänkte ge mig ut på en löparrunda
<Philip5> får se hur många km det blir
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Inte mycket
<Philip5> Flygisoft: då får du ta dig i kragen och göra nått
<madmaxy> Philip5: har du hdmi direkt på moderkortet?
<madmaxy> när jag kör skärmen på den hdmi'n kan ja ej använda nvidia grafikkortet i blender
<Philip5> jo det har jag men jag använder det inte
<Philip5> men den hdmin går väl på moderkortets eller cpuns grafikkrets. inte nvidia så det är väl inte så konstigt
<Flygisoft> Gör ni då?
<Philip5> har varit ute och sprungit en runda i spåret, slängt i en maskin tvätt, nyss käkat och nu blir det nyheter
<Philip5> men nu reboot
<Philip5> madmaxy: hunnit testa nya blender något så du kan tycka till om det var någon update att hänga i gran eller mest bara samma lika?!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Trevligt trevligt
<Philip5> tvätta är så där trevligt men nödvändigt
<Flygisoft> Mjo :P
<madmaxy> Philip5: näe, har inte testat rendera något sen ja flytta ut datorn i vardagsrummet som en mediadator
<madmaxy> den kör på inbyggda grafikkortet nu
<Philip5> madmaxy: men du kunde ju ha lekt med andra features i blender
<Philip5> har du grafikkort på moderkortet som du kör på eller en i din cpu om du kör sandy bridge?
<madmaxy> i cpu
<madmaxy> tror jag
<madmaxy> iaf, det funkar finfint till allt operativsystemtjaffs
<madmaxy> men ja ska skaffa en hdmi adapter för att få mindre hdmi så ja kan ha den i nvidiakortet
<madmaxy> kör 32" skärm nu, rensat ur på skrivbordet
<madmaxy> ska ha det för att rita och sy på nu, och annat pyssel
<madmaxy> processorn går lite varmare nu, men inte något att bry sig om 
<Philip5> aha
<madmaxy> flyttade hit för ska jag redigera film är det smidigare på tv
<madmaxy> ikväll blir det lite film
<madmaxy> har iaf 3 klipp att cameratracka
<Philip5> vad ska du har cam trackingen till?
<Philip5> madmaxy: nya blender har ju tydligen en del uppdateringar och nyheter vad gäller Motion Trackern
<Philip5> kanske nått du kan ha nytta av ikväll?
<madmaxy> kanske
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-11
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du skrämt bort max-ponken?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Verkar ju som det :P
<Flygisoft> Tappar bara anslutningen hit hela tiden va fään
<Philip5> för att du kör windows?! :P
<Flygisoft> Philip6: Haha nee
<Flygisoft> freenode som suger
<Philip5> verkar nästa n så
<Philip5> sitter och försöker packa ett paket som vägrar fatta att jag har ffmpeg installerat och göra ett beroende av det och bygga in det som feature
<Philip5> blir galen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah segt :/
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Kollade precis lite på Oculus Rift som dom utvecklar för spel
<Philip5> jag tänkte jag skulle lösa det här och sedan sätta mig och klippa ihop lite videosnuttar jag filmade idag
<Philip5> vad är det?
<Flygisoft> Filmat något trevligt?
<Flygisoft> Det är ett par glasögon eller vad man ska kalla det, med två skärmar, rörelsesensor och sånt
<Philip5> testade lite filmklipps med extension tubes
<Flygisoft> så tittar man runt med dom på såg, så tittar man runt i spelet, så det blir som 3D-film i spel kan man säga
<Flygisoft> Så det enda man ser är ju den värld man spelar i :P
<Philip5> madmaxy: jaha, vad har du för ursäkt då? att bara lämna oss så där och göra oss oroliga?! Flygisoft var ju säker på att han sagt något så du blivit ledsen så han har knappt kunnat äta idag...
<Philip5> wb boys
<madmaxy_> hola
<Philip5> madmaxy: jaha, vad har du för ursäkt då? att bara lämna oss så där och göra oss oroliga?! Flygisoft var ju säker på att han sagt något så du blivit ledsen så han har knappt kunnat äta idag...
<Philip5> madmaxy_: har kanske en grej att visa dig
<Flygisoft> Haha
<madmaxy_> låter spännande 
<madmaxy_> :)
<madmaxy_> jag har ju varit lite off-line idag
<Philip5> jo vi har märt att du varit off
<madmaxy_> nu blir ja smickrad
<Philip5> madmaxy_: laddar upp något jag knippte ihop ikväll av footage jag tog på tagen
<Philip5> :)
<madmaxy_> oh, spännande
<madmaxy_> kan ladda upp nå ja med
<Philip5> jasså du
<madmaxy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWYk0qcWqZ0&feature=youtu.be
<madmaxy_> de är inte mycket men 
<madmaxy_> har några minuter mask-film ligger nu iaf
<Philip5> en daggmask! :D
<Philip5> lite samma stil som jag laddat upp... härmar du mig? :D
<madmaxy_> va massa mask på vägen så ja passa på att filma
<madmaxy_> jo, jag har span på va du gör sen tar ja åt mig äran för att komma på ide'eerna
<Philip5> här är dagens lek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs4O5sLZ7-c
<madmaxy_> testade även filma ett stort fartyg till havs men de va inte lika lätt
<Philip5> lite väl mycket brus av hög iso på några ställen
<Philip5> vad tror du jag kör på för f-värde när jag filmar där?
<madmaxy_> 1.8?
<Philip5> hehe nä
<Philip5> f8-13
<madmaxy_> jag körde 1.8
<Philip5> det är rätt marigt med fokus när det blir korta avstånd
<madmaxy_> jo med dina tubes så
<Philip5> skulle jag kört på f1.8 hade det blivit mindre än 1mm fokusdjup
<madmaxy_> näe, ja körde inte på 1.8
<Philip5> tubes är lite roliga
<madmaxy_> har för mig det var närmare 8-9
<madmaxy_> jo, tubes och stativ kan man nog ha skoj med
<Philip5> vad är 6-9?
<Philip5> 8-9
<madmaxy_> f
<madmaxy_> på min 50 mm
<Philip5> med din mask?
<madmaxy_> mm
<Philip5> mm som i mmmmm eller millimeter?
<madmaxy_> har för mig det
<madmaxy_> millimeter
<madmaxy_> quadrometers
<Philip5> men extension tubes är väl inget för dig? du ska bara ha variabelt nd-filter
<madmaxy_> ah, tror det blir att välja det där kenko filtret 
<madmaxy_> 3-400 nd
<Philip5> kostar det då?
<madmaxy_> http://www.rajalaproshop.se/Produkter/Tillbeh%C3%B6r/Filter/52-mm/Hoya/Hoya-ND-filter-Variable-Density-52mm-Gr%C3%A5filter-med-st%C3%A4llbart-ND-v%C3%A4rde-107390-p0000014466.aspx
<madmaxy_> 690
<Philip5> har alla dina objektiv en filtergänga på 53mm?
<madmaxy_> aha
<Philip5> 52
<madmaxy_> de va hoya
<madmaxy_> jo, de har samma filtergänga
<Philip5> det är väldigt litet
<Philip5> inte många objektiv som har så liten
<madmaxy_> näe, bättre att lägga billigare pengar på filtret nu därför
<Philip5> själv la jag 150 kr på mitt :D
<madmaxy_> hittade ett objektiv på blocket nyss, ska se va de va
<madmaxy_> Tokina 28-70 mm F2,8
<madmaxy_> äre nå att ha?
<Philip5> du som aldrig kunde tänka dig köpa begagnat ;)
<madmaxy_> de va så pass billigt
<Philip5> jo det är väl en prisfråga. det finns ju bättre grejer och det är ju inte direkt normalzoom på en dx-kamera
<madmaxy_> http://www.blocket.se/vasternorrland/Nikon_47053708.htm?ca=4&w=1
<Philip5> det är ju inga värstingrejer
<Philip5> lite omoderna
<madmaxy_> ah, kanske inte värt
<Philip5> tror det är bättre att lägga pengarna på lite vettigare grejer
<Philip5> brb
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-12
<Philip5> flygisoft: tror du max-pojken kommer dyka upp något idag då eller tror du han ska fortsätta låtsas att han har ett live afk??
<Philip6> madmaxy: gör han? varit ute och filmat mer daggmask?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Blev det någon film igår då?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> såg du inte länken jag postade med myrorna?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: såg du mitt svar?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå, dock ser jag ingen länk
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> kan du få
<Philip5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs4O5sLZ7-c
<Philip5> blir galet korta skärpedjup när man filmar macro
<Philip5> fokusdjupen blir nästan kortare än en myra
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du och gråter av lycka till konstfilmen?!? :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Såg nice ut det där :)
<Philip5> lite kul att filma faktiskt. man får inte vara rädd för kryp om man ska filma i en myrstack :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-05
<Philip5> Flygisoft, hur långt har din softbox kommit. känns lite drygt när man inte kan kolla med sitt kolli-id men jag tror den ska vara här innan den 9e iaf
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska kolla
<Flygisoft> Philip5: "Sent to airline" idag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är man dum om man köper en d7000 istället för d7100 då man ändå spenderar massa pengar?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, beror på vad man sparar på att köpa en d7000
<Philip5> jag har en d7000 och det är en väldigt bra kamera men skulle jag köpa en ny skulle jag nog köpa en d7100 men steget upp är för litet för att jag ska uppgradera.
<Flygisoft> Mjo är väl så
<Philip5> prestandamässigt är de rätt lika men den ena ger 16 MP och den andra 24 MP
<Flygisoft> Har ju, vad är det 12 eller 14 idag :P
<Philip5> d7100 har en nyare viewfinder med oled istället för lcd
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> och så har d7100 ett destinktare grepp och lite bättre vädertätning som iof inte är något direkt problem med d7000
<Philip5> min nästa kamera blir nog en fullformat
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad funderar du på att köpa då?
<Philip5> sedan är ju rykten om d9300 på gång också men den kommer nog inte förrän till hösten och lär vara en uppgradering av d300s
<Philip5> jag vill ha en d800e
<Philip5> men den kostar ju en slant så jag velar
<Flygisoft> Ja dom kostar ju en del :P
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att köpa en ny DX, det mesta är ju en uppgradering från min d3100
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men tycker du inte att en d7100 är för dyr så köp en sådan annars är d7000 en bra kamera fortfarande
<Philip5> med 7000-serien kan du ju göra en del som du inte kan med den du har
<Philip5> t ex köra gluggar utan inbyggd af-motor, köra inbyggda blixten som master för andra blixtar och en del annat
<Flygisoft> Jo precis, finns ju en hel del trevliga funktioner
<Philip5> japp, de är ju lite mer som semi-profskameror
<Philip5> din kan inte heller köras slutaren i 1/8000 eller?
<Flygisoft> Nopp, 1/4000
<Philip5> och så har du fler manualla controllers än du har idag, bl a två hjul istället för din som bara har ett väl?
<Flygisoft> Jo precis är ett
<Philip5> då har du slutaren på ena och bländaren på andra
<Flygisoft> Känns ju något smidigare
<Philip5> utan att behöva hålla extraknapp eller fibbla i menyer
<Flygisoft> Ja precis, är ju en knapp jag måste trycka in beroende på vad jag ska göra nu
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> synd att de inte kan göra viewfindern större i en dx-kamera. det är vad jag saknar mest mot fx-kameror
<Philip5> blir som att gå från vhs till dvd när man kollar i en fx-kamera
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> mycket enklare att komponera bilder
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan jag tänka mig, aldrig kollat själv men
<Flygisoft> Btw, var i en kyrka igår och tog lite kort då en släkting konfirmerade sig, VC på mitt Tamron hjälpte en hel del
<Flygisoft> då jag inte vill gå så högt med ISOn då det blir en hel del brus med denna kamera
<Flygisoft> Hade väl varit helt omöjligt med det jag hade innan
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> men stora bländaröppningar är nästan alltid bättre än all stabilisering
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så
<Flygisoft> Blir ju så dyrt då men :P
<Philip5> även om man kan stabilisera ner till 1/60 så får du ju istället rörelseoskärpa när folk för sig
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> men det är ju som natt och dag i kvalle mellan din nya och den gamla tamronen
<Philip5> det "enda" som är mindre bra med den är ju att den inte släpper igenom mer ljus
<Flygisoft> Jo en hel del :)
<Flygisoft> Lite synd är det men men
<Philip5> men annars hade den också kostat 10 ggr så mycket eller nått
<Flygisoft> Jo, vilket blir lite väl dyrt
<Philip5> jag skulle vilja ha ett digitalt bakstycke till min analoga mellanformatskamera men sådan är så jäkla dyra och de är ändå inte lika stora sensorer som negativen
<Philip5> får ju cropeffekt på den då
<Flygisoft> Stora negativ på den eller?
<Philip5> jopp
<Philip5> våra dx-kameror fångar ju på en bildyta på 23,6x15,7mm och min analoga fångar på 70x60mm
<Flygisoft> Haha, en bra skillnad :P
<Philip5> jopp och det påverkar ju uttrycket i bilden
<Philip5> normalgluggen är 110mm och på en dx är den ju 35mm för att få samma komposition
<Philip5> men man får egenskaperna av en 110mm på det avståndet så skärpedjupet blir rätt kort så det är rätt lätt att sätta ett skärpedjup som lyfter det man vill ha centralt i bilden
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Hur stor är sensorn på den man kan köpa då?
<Philip5> 60x45mm tror jag
<Philip5> men de kostar ju från en halv till en hel bil
<Philip5> Flygisoft: plötsligt händer det... :O
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vunnit på triss eller?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nästan... det låg en avi i brevlådan när jag tittade
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så jag kunde hämta ut ett paket från kina
<Philip5> gick rätt fort ändå men det var det fulast inslagna paket jag sett :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha
<Flygisoft> Trevligt ;D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo och paketet var tejpat med någon spygul tejp som stank lim så jag blev tvungen att gå ut med alla soporna direkt så det inte skulle lukta lim i hela lägenheten
<Philip5> men det gick fort ändå om man tänker att det varit valborg och grejer men det kanske inte hindrar kinesiska posten
<Philip5> Flygisoft: något av hacken som är för dig? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3MohNj9eVo
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-06
<Philip5> Flygisoft, känns lite tomt nu igen när man inte har något paket att vänta på. lyllos dig som har ett på väg... ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Ja är väl så
<Flygisoft> Undra när jag får mitt paket då
<Philip5> du får nog en härlig väntan på 3 månader för det är någon kines som får köra det med oxe och vagn först till staden ;)
<Philip5> men jag undrar vad de använder för klister i sin packtejp för den verkligen stank i hela lägenheten så man skulle nog blivit hög om man sovit med resterna av paketet i rummet bredvid
<Philip5> roliga paketeringen var att de hade virrat bubbelplast runt hela ihopfällda softboxen och sedan tagit packtejp och virat hela vägen runt om bubbelplasten så det blev som en strut runt hela som var själva paketet
<Philip5> ingen kartong alls
<Philip5> nu blev den aldrig knäckt men om den knäckts under resan så hade inget dämpat det utan det hade varit paraplystången som tagit stryk
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är väl samma tejp som dom behöver för att sniffa på för att orka jobba
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det var illa måste jag säga, kartong känns ju som ett måste nästan
<Philip5> ja det var ovanligt paket både hur de gjort det och till utseende
<Philip5> vet inte vad jag ska ge i betyg där för det funkade ju tydligen men om det var mest tur vet jag inte
<Flygisoft> Mjo
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-07
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad är senaste statusen på ditt paket då? ligger det och väntar på dig när du kommer hem?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ingen updatering
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kanske luras och helt plötsligt så ligger det där
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-09
<Philip5> Flygisoft: äntligen ett nytt paket att vänta på :D
<Philip5> men det kommer nog redan på måndag med ups
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Befinner mig i Uppsala just nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jasså du. hur kommer det sig att du är här och gör stan osäker?
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Tjejens bror har dop för deras dotter
<Philip5> tyckte det var mer aktivitet på polisradion och då fattar man ju varför... ;)
<Flygisoft> Så ska på det imorgon
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men kan du komma in i kyrkor? trodde du inte kom över tröskeln som andra demoner :P
<Flygisoft> Får stå utanför
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> låter mer rimligt
<Philip5> eller så är det på livets ord det ska döpas
<Flygisoft> Hade ju varit något
<Philip5> du kanske ska passa på att åka dit och bli lite frälst eller så är det inget för dig nu när ulf ekman har lämnat dem
<Flygisoft> Haha jodu
<Flygisoft> Passar nog mig
<Philip5> du kanske kan bli deras nya andliga ledare
<Flygisoft> Ja men då lär det nog kanske bli lite ändringar
<Philip5> har du med dig kamera, yn-blixtar och värsta softboxen så du kan fota dopet med riktigt mjukt ljus
<Flygisoft> Ingen softbox, tog sån plats allt annat som skulle med
<Philip5> blir det foto på håll med tamronen eller nära med din 35a?
<Flygisoft> Står väl upp i ansiktet på dom så man får lite closeup bilder :P
<Philip5> låter det
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att köpe en 50mm med
<Flygisoft> köpa*
<Philip5> har du sett att yn ska släppa en 50a?
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> undrar vilken kvalle de kan ge på gluggar
<Philip5> japp
<Flygisoft> Ingen info än?
<Philip5> jo lite
<Philip5> 50/1.4 är den visst
<Flygisoft> Där ser man, undra vad den kommer hamna runt för pris då
<Philip5> http://www.weibo.com/szyongnuo
<Philip5> bilder på prototypen de visar upp på någon fotomässa i kina
<Philip5> inget releasedatum än
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Trevligt att inte portarna var blockerade på detta gratis WIFI på hotellet, brukar ju bara vara för surf oftast
<Philip5> verkar också först komma till canon
<Flygisoft> Dom verkar gilla att släppa till canon först
<Philip5> jag tror canon är enklare att porta prylarna till. inte minst blixtgrejs för jag tror nikons cls ttl-grej är mer kompicerad
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> och den där 50-gluggen verkar vara nästan en kopia av nikons 50/1.8 usm
<Philip5> frågan är vilken kvalitet på glas och ytbehandling de får till
<Flygisoft> Mjo  det är ju det
<Flygisoft> Ne ska dra nu, vi hörs
<Philip5> ha det
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-10
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du lämnat uppsala åt sitt eget öde än?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: inte än, åker imorgon
<Flygisoft> .
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du varit nere på stan något idag? går inte att missa att Stork är den här helgen med alla som spelar studentorkester
<Flygisoft> Nej det har jag inte
<Flygisoft> Men är väl kanske några av dom vi såg när vi åkte till hotellet
<Philip5> inte omöjligt. de är lite överallt igår och idag
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fick du bästa dopbilderna med din tamron?
<Philip5> eller var du in-your-face-priest med 35an?!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Körde med båda, växlade mellan dom
<Philip5> Flygisoft: värsta proffset ;)
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Jodu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du på hotellet nu och kollar på eurovision innan du ska ut och klubba i natten?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Ja faktiskt :P
<Philip5> ut och ragga fulla eurovisionprimadonnor
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Alla trevliga tanter
<Philip5> alla sådana eurovisionfreaks lär gå på flustret i uppsala ikväll efter det är slut
<Flygisoft>  Där man ska hänga då antar jag
<Philip5> det är nog stans största ställe för folk mellan 25-35
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> de som lämnat sin kille hemma med barnen och så är de ute en gång i halvåret med sina väninnor och dricker för mycket
<Flygisoft> Och skaffar en ny eller?
<Philip5> ute och leker av sig lite
<Flygisoft> Blir ju inget hemma så 
<Flygisoft> :P:
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> gillar man annars de som tror att de är på stureplan men är i uppsala så går man på birjer jarl. där är killarna 30+ och ska se ut som de har pengar och tjejerna är 18+ och ska se ut som bloggerskor eller utvikbrukar
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Nja sånt gillar jag inte
<Flygisoft> hade varit trevligt att gå ut på krogen men får nog bli någon annan gång
<Philip5> det är iaf stans två största ställen. sedan finns det en massa mindre klubbar och uteställer som är mittemellan
<Flygisoft> Upp tidigt imorgon och köra hem
<Philip5> ja du måste upp och checka ut
<Flygisoft> Det du kallar mindre är väl i storĺeken av vad jag har hemma i stan
<Philip5> kanske
<Flygisoft> -,o
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> *
<Philip5> flustret har 3-4 dansgolv
<Philip5> iaf på sommaren
<Philip5> kanske 2-3 innan de öppnar uteserveringen ordentligt
<Flygisoft> Någon aning hur många dom tar in?
<Philip5> ingen aning
<Philip5> svårt att uppskatta också
<Flygisoft> Lät ju vara några hundra iaf, men tanke på att dom har flera dansgolv
<Philip5> de har 3 dansgolv som är för jämnan och så är det nog 4-5 barer, spelbord och så bord att sitta vid
<Philip5> ja ett par hundra är det lugnt
<Philip5> det är ett gammalt hus med två våningar 
<Flygisoft> Ah 
<Philip5> har du hotell centralt då
<Philip5> finns ju några att välja på
<Flygisoft> Är typ vid kungsgatan, Linnés trädgård eller vad den heter
<Flygisoft> First Hotell
<Philip5> på skolgatan?
<Philip5> det är ju bara några kvarter så är du iaf nere mitt på stan
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Flygisoft> Ne ska stänga ner nu, vi hörs
#kubuntu-se 2015-05-04
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig du Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft, tjena
<Philip5> Flygisoft, läget?
<Philip5> är ju hockey nu....
<Flygisoft> Jorå, väldigt trött men :P
<Philip5> vad har du gjort?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sovit dåligt i helgen antar jag
<Philip5> för mycket party... försöker leva livet som i paradise hotel
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Yeah
